Ask HN: It's Thanksgiving. What are you thankful for? - gamechangr
======
_raul
For being healthy. For loving and feeling loved. For working for a company
whose vision I believe on, with people I learn from, and which allows me to
work remotely so I can spend most of my time with the people I love. For
having a job that is well paid, that I enjoy doing and that allows me to see
how people use my work to learn and build amazing things. For being part of
communities that share their work and knowledge so we can grow faster than
what we'd do individually.

------
4e1a
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=sLSveRGmpIE](https://youtube.com/watch?v=sLSveRGmpIE)

------
gamechangr
I'm thankful that everyday is a new day.

You get to start over and try again.

I'm doing that with my son these day. Thankful that he's still young

